
Panda3D: game engine, 3D rendering framework and game dev for Python and C++ - mynameislegion
http://www.panda3d.org/
======
BoorishBears
How does Panda compare to Unity3D these days as far as who it targets? I
remember Unity3D getting a free license seriously affecting how much people
used certain other engines (like Construct).

